# Activ-Flora



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

Anybody here using Activa-Flora substrate? I bought out Petco when it was on clearance for $1.50 a bag. I plan on using it tomorrow, but I need to know if it needs to be capped with sand or gravel, just like you would treat dirt substrate.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

The directions mention nothing about capping it so I would think it's good to go as is. Just follow the directions.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I have this in one of my tanks definitely does not need a cap.


----------

